

Bebo.com is back and there wont be penises [video] - knes
http://bebo.com/

======
japaget
According to news site cir.ca, "the video shows several lewd drawing that
people had posted on the original incarnation of Bebo". I haven't viewed the
video, but it may be NSFW.

